# Any bikers?



## GalleyTeapot (Oct 21, 2013)

Or are we all car nuts on here?


----------



## zzrob (Sep 28, 2013)

A biker through and through. ZZR1400....what about you


----------



## GalleyTeapot (Oct 21, 2013)

VFR800 for me


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

CB1300 muscle bike for me at the mo.


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

ex racer.... gave it up to focus on my career for a bit, that and I was partial to the odd crash or three on a weekend  I will go back though, miss it dearly!


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh yes! Been riding bikes for years. Went to the TT this year with my gsxr1000 in the back of my espace and came back with it plus a Ducati 999  
Current bikes are a custom 1974 FS1e and a Ducati 999 (sold the gixer late summer)


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

love the 999! for some reason were not popular but I think they are stunning...

Last road bike was a K7 750.... last race bike a 650 minitwin sv


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

my 4k mile K7..... bloody loved this bike, sold it to fund some more racing


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep def get a lot if mixed views on the 999. Was a total style change for Ducati. Had to have it when I saw it in a dealer in Douglas! It had a fueling fault but I got it for a great price and fixed when I got home. Not as quick as the gixer as down about 30bhp but def goes round corners better. Only problem with it is that I can't pass noise testing anywhere with the termi it came with  gutted!!

Loads of people like those SV's for racing although I've never ridden one. Love the K7 

Know what you mean about spills on the track! Binned a B1h 636 at Rockingham a couple of years ago then got hit by someone behind me. Bit of metalwork in the leg and an ACL replacement later.......


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

uv101 said:


> Only problem with it is that I can't pass noise testing anywhere with the termi it came with  gutted!!
> 
> Loads of people like those SV's for racing although I've never ridden one. Love the K7
> 
> Know what you mean about spills on the track! Binned a B1h 636 at Rockingham a couple of years ago then got hit by someone behind me. Bit of metalwork in the leg and an ACL replacement later.......


ha ducati with termi ain't passing is it!! doh! lovely sound though!

The minitwins are just an absolute blast, very very quick bike round a tight circuit in the right hands anyway! You can pretty much full throttle out of corners on decent tyres regardless of lean angle... never failed to put a smile on me face 8)

I too am post ACL replacement, although football killed mine!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

There's some seriously nice looking machinery in this thread 8)


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

the one before the 750. Red, import only K7 600 with brembo rcs, R1 4 pots and crescent suzuki rear sets. I actually shed a tear when this left!


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's my 954 RR2 Fireblade


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I've got an old '92 blade which I streetfightered a couple of years ago. Pulled it to pieces again in April with the intention of replacing a few bits and s respray for the summer (even insured it for the year) then I bought the TT. Decided that I would mod the car over the summer then when winter came I'd work on the bike in the shed. So far its going to plan as the car probably needs about 6 weeks to finish everything I've got planned...... still need that v6 front bumper !

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## GalleyTeapot (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm tempted to get rid of the VFR for something else but at the moment I cannot think what to replace it with. Mostly used for commuting 25 miles or so each wat to/from work with the ocassional weekend blast. Any thoughts?


----------



## greenson (Jun 1, 2011)

The Ducati 999 shown on the previous page is beautiful!

Only had a couple of bikes myself, however no longer own any of them...they include:

Yamaha TY175
GasGas JTX 200
Honda CRM 250
GasGas TXT 250
Honda CRF 250


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Had a KMX125 when on a Prov license 26yrs ago (de-restricted of course).

Took my test on a Yam SR125 18yrs ago & as soon as i passed i got a Yam FZR600R, closely followed by a Yam YZF750R (ex-up) & then my last ride was a Kwak ZX12R which i had for about 5yrs but came away from biking 9yrs ago after a spate of non fault accidents took the lives of 4 friends in one Summer so i thought the odds were stacking up against me.

Also the fun was quickly vanishing as the rozzers decided bikes were easy pickings. Was a shame as i'm within spitting distance of some of the best riding roads/routes in the UK with the Lake District less than 45mins away & the Scottish Borders a further 30 mins North.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Quite like those K7 gixers.

I think thats the version they did an IOM TT limited edition. Def consider one in place of the 999 as and when! Funny people with bikes generally tend to swap about lots for no particular reason!

Bit old now but I did millions of miles on this trusty old thunderace.... Loved it, but I bet it would ride bloody awful compared to what I'm used to now!!



















Then there was the 636



















Can't imagine not having a bike!!!!


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

GalleyTeapot said:


> I'm tempted to get rid of the VFR for something else but at the moment I cannot think what to replace it with. Mostly used for commuting 25 miles or so each wat to/from work with the ocassional weekend blast. Any thoughts?


KTM Superduke. I had one. Best bike ever and I've had a few. I'll be getting another in the fullness of time. Just the most fun on two wheels. Slices through traffic, stops and goes like a mad thing. Good on track too.
My current CB1300's not bad for what you want either, seemingly limitless torque, but far more refined/less lunatic. Better mpg than the Superduke, cheaper to insure and ABS too.
Depends what you want. I really like the CB1300, but for me the Superduke's where its at. I'd have both if funds permitted, but alas...
You may be thinking along entirely different lines though.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

My little beast zx6r J2

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Current daily workhorse, on the day I picked it up at 2 years old, never looked so clean since and never will, 4th Blade owned, close on a 1/4 million miles covered on them, go anywhere, do anything type of bikes.
Over the years owned/raced a mulitude of singles, twins, V 4s, 4s etc, all starting with every young boy racers steed of the 70s, the fizzy.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's mine, a 2000 ducati 996, as much as i like newer bikes i do have a soft spot for the 90's era bikes.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Desmodave996 said:


> Here's mine, a 2000 ducati 996, as much as i like newer bikes i do have a soft spot for the 90's era bikes.


   [smiley=dude.gif] 
Iconic


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

uv101 said:


> Desmodave996 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine, a 2000 ducati 996, as much as i like newer bikes i do have a soft spot for the 90's era bikes.
> ...


some lovely steeds, love those older ZX6-R's too.... can't beat a blade or a 996!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

leon1984 said:


> some lovely steeds, love those older ZX6-R's too.... can't beat a blade or a 996!


Yep, had a right soft spot for this J1, good fun to ride



Then again, sometimes the jockey got it all wrong.....


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

ha ha that bike is a bit lonely?

Me choosing an optimum time for a few press ups, mid crash


----------



## zzrob (Sep 28, 2013)

Flies out, PC in and Two Brothers cans.......'kin quick


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

can cover some ground on them kwaks 8)


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

zzrob said:


> Flies out, PC in and Two Brothers cans.......'kin quick


Yeah, I would imagine that is quite nippy!


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

leon1984 said:


> ha ha that bike is a bit lonely?
> 
> Me choosing an optimum time for a few press ups, mid crash


Always best to try and stay as fit as possible [smiley=oops.gif]

Things can and will go wrong on the track that's for sure. Its obvious on most track days confidence outweighs talent! :roll: 
I've eaten gravel at Snetterton and Grass at Rockingham!


----------

